# How to tell if a MH bulb is burnt out



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I came home from work to find my MH not working. How do I tell if it's the bulb or the ballast. The system is less than a year old. I bought it new in January. It's not HQI, it's the regular screw-in bulb. I'm looking at the bulb but I don't see any signs of it being burnt out but I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for. There's no filament to look for like a regular incadecent bulb is there?


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

If the bulb doesn't even try to start it may be the ballast. if it starts, but never gets bright and then goes out again it's most likely the bulb.

Tommy


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Ahhh! I was hoping to not hear that. It does nothing at all when I plug it in. It's under warranty but my tank is going to be trash by the time Hamilton Tech. gets me a new ballast or fixes this one. I put my backup flourescent light strips on it but I went from 5.75 wpg to barely over 1 wpg without my MH.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Hamilton Tech. When I was talking to the guy I took my ballast out of the tank cabinet. When I turned it on it's side it sounded like it was filled with sand. The guy said he never heard of that before. It's an electronic ballast. They are sending out a replacement ballast today and told me to ship mine back to them for inspection. They only wanted a $50 deposit. If it turns out my ballast was bad they'll credit me the $50. If it's OK I'll send back the replacement, get the original back and only be out the shipping. I hope my tank can be salvaged on Thursday when I get the new ballast. It will have been 3 days with no light and 3 more with very little light.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

At least you won't have to worry about green water. :tongue:

Sorry, just trying to get a grin.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Check the wiring on that thing also. Last time that I checked, the wiring on the other side of my reflector had been burned through by the heat.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish it were that easy. It's a pendant so there is no reflector .


----------

